# Leopard Tortoise



## Bronson (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I finally got my camera back so here are those pictures I promised. I think it's a female but your opinions would be much appreciated. Also on the two close up pictures I can see a light black circle in the middle of the shell. It looks slightly lighter than the dark marks on the rest of the shell. I'm probablly being paranoid but I'm concered it might be somthing. So your advice on this would be much appreciated as well.

Thanks Again
Bronson


----------



## hali (Mar 19, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 19, 2011)

Very, very beautiful shell!! Thanks for sharing the pictures!!!


----------



## Bronson (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to also ask can anyone approximate the age? And does he or she look healthy?


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 19, 2011)

Gorgeous Leopard!! Where did you get her from?


----------



## Tom (Mar 19, 2011)

The shell looks 100% percent normal and healthy to me. You've done a good job of minimizing the pyramiding that is so common to leopards.

Its still too early to tell, and I'm not as good at sexing leopards as I am sulcatas, but my GUESS for now is male. Age is impossible to tell by size. I would guess 1-2 years, but I could be off in either direction. A size reference in the pic would help too. Like a quarter or a soda can.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 19, 2011)

Really beautiful, love the coloring.


----------



## DocNezzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Pretty smooth shell and awesome coloring. Nice leo!


----------



## yagyujubei (Mar 19, 2011)

Too small for me to tell sex. I would guess it's a two year old. How big is it? Looks about 3 1/2" to 4" in the pic to me. The spot is probably just a little stain from something.


----------



## Bronson (Mar 19, 2011)

I got "her" at a pet store in Derby Kansas. I'd say the name but I didn't know if that was brakeing a rule or something I'm still fairly new. That's a relief. I was very worried that shell rot or something. Here's a picture for size referemce. Like many people to me it was unheard of to provide moisture for a leopard tortoise but after reading many threads it's starting to sound stupid not to. Should I provided a humid box or spray her down or anything? I to think the pyrimiding is very minimal and would like to keep it that way.

Thanks to everyone for your quick responses.
Bronson


----------



## Neal (Mar 19, 2011)

Don't know what to tell you about the spot...how long have you noticed it?

It's looking more like a male, but even as full grown adult leopards some are difficult to tell. Probably 3 - 5 years old. 

Read some of the threads on this forum related to spraying and humid boxes. I'll add that you should soak her frequently too, once every other day or so.


----------



## Bronson (Mar 19, 2011)

I just started to notice it maybe a week or two ago. I try to soak her every few days.


----------



## coreyc (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice how long have you had her ?


----------



## Bronson (Mar 20, 2011)

Just about a year now. She's pretty shy which I'm not real fond of.


----------



## Floof (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe I'm looking at the wrong thing... But aren't those spots, in the center of the scutes, just his fading baby pattern? 

In any case, what a beautiful tort!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Bronson (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry I don't think we are talking about the same thing. I tried to take a better picture but I just can't seem to capture it really well. Here's a picture with the spot I was talking about circled in green.

Thanks everybody,
Bronson


----------



## Tom (Mar 21, 2011)

Ahh yes. I see what you are talking about now. Almost looks like a bruise. It doesn't mean anything to me, but this will bump your thread back up and maybe somebody else will have seen something like this before.


----------



## Bronson (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you. I just recently noticed another extremely similar mark on the opposite end of the carapace towards the rear. In the exact same place seems a little weird so I'm starting to think they are just marks from growing but I will keep searching until I find a definate answer.

Thanks again,
Bronson


----------

